# SCO..TT..ISH



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

anybody interested in a "proper " central scotland meet /cruise ,, before the days get tooo short .... we've got the best roads in Britain at our own back door and more members every day ,,, well then, lets see what we can do !!!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

i could be tempted roddy,i,ll have to check with work tho.get a date sorted and a plan and let me know mate


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

wul said:


> i could be tempted roddy,i,ll have to check with work tho.get a date sorted and a plan and let me know mate


I could be up for this too but depends an dates.......

Jim...........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

What do you mean by a proper meet roddy :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> What do you mean by a proper meet roddy :?


I am also wondering ?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi all,
Ok,first i have to say that bty the use of the term " proper " i am in no way suggesting that any other met was anything other than "proper " !  
Ok, But what i am suggesting is something, without trying to be in any way anti social, of a more driving orienated event, hence the inclusion of the word "cruise " , more so than just a " social meet ".
I envisage a trip along some of the finest open , scenic road that there are, with a few more techy one thrown in,not just some 50 or so mile jaunt along some sheep paths,in between some dry stane ***** and the odd wee pass or what-ever thrown in, which, every one to their own, can attract some decent numbers in other areas,
I thought out from Stirling , up through Strathyre to Pitlochry, Dalwhinnie, Laggan, FtWilliam, Glen Coe, Loch Lommond and via Drymen back to Stirling..( Stirling because it is central to accomodate most peeps ) It would be about 200 or so miles and a good days drive, prob around 9 /10 hours ,with plenty of places to stop for food, liquid, blether, photo ops etc.
I have submitted this proposal to " Trev " and his first reaction was that there are too many miles involved, making an unacceptablly long day for those, like eg. " Wallsendmag " , who like to come up here for meets...
A date in the near future would be appropriate as this is a full days ( leisurelly), drive and there aint much point in driving through the Trossacks in the dark !!!
TBH i dont know how much interest there is in this sort of event.. Rod.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Driving like a loon through the country for a whole day isn't for me (just now), wife & kids don't like being cooped up in the car holding on for dear life while we outrun some tt's on the country roads in "the barge". Plus, I could think of quite a few other things to do with one of the days of our weekend than spend it all day running about - got enough of that being a taxi for the kids - got to get some R&R sometime.

Just my thoughts but will still be up for going to some of the "other" meets


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Too far for us and I know this has upset some people ,please think carefully about how you word your posts .


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

slg said:


> Driving like a loon through the country for a whole day isn't for me (just now), wife & kids don't like being cooped up in the car holding on for dear life while we outrun some tt's on the country roads in "the barge". Plus, I could think of quite a few other things to do with one of the days of our weekend than spend it all day running about - got enough of that being a taxi for the kids - got to get some R&R sometime.
> 
> Just my thoughts but will still be up for going to some of the "other" meets


not quite ,,there was never any question of " driving like a loon " or " holding on for dear life " or " out running " etc,, perhaps you did not read the whole post,, i did mention " 9 /10 hours " ??????????? .   :roll: :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I must have picked up the "more driving orientated event" and a trip along the "finest open..roads and a few more techy ones thrown in" wrongly then, especially when compared to previous events (where some of the road driving has been quite fast)

If you have ever sat in the back of a barge, on leather seats, not even travelling that quickly down some twisties - you would be "holding on for dear life!"

I did read the whole post - how else do you expect to travel 200+ miles, with plenty stops for food, liquid, blether, phot ops, etc without a fast drive between those places? :roll:

Enjoy your run!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

bit of a hefty trek :lol: i usually go up through Stirling to Callander then back through Aberfoyle and back to the main road near Blairdrummond Safari Park. thts about 3-4 hour drive which isnt too bad


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i understand what roddy is trying to say.... the scottish meets tend to be based more around activities and eating than the actual driving, i cant see how anyone can get upset by his post as it was a valid one.

now i did really enjoy hevs meets up cairn o mount and loved the bbq etc (thanks pete) but i think roddy is up for more a driving meet like the one im going on at the weekend


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

I can see what roddy is saying chaps, I cant think of anything worse than being sat in the car for 8/9/10 hours. I think the meets are fine as the are.

I think we need a hats off to the mods on here aswell who give up endless amounts of time for the good of the TT forum 

Stevie


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

A 9 or 10 hour drive is fine unless you end up hours from home, possibly after driving a good distance to get to the start in the first place.

I can understand the point being made, but the type of event suggested is only ever going to interest very few people I'm afraid. Hence the way the meets are usually planned and run and not just limited to Scotland either.

What I will say is that the top post is worded very badly indeed. Basically suggesting that the previous meets in this area are not any good and then trying to get support to go against the people who put in a hell of a lot or work really isn't the way to go.

I know it's posted that Trev was asked about a different sort of meet such as suggested, and that he said it was not somthing which would work very well. But what you need to understand is that the TTOC reps have a very good idea of what works and what doesn't, especially in their local area, so they know what they are talking about.

Having said that, you are more than welcome to organise a meet yourself if you think there is a need or market for it. But there are definitely ways of going about it in a more friendly manner.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i think this whole thread has got rather out of hand to be honest, give the guy a break, he was only suggesting something new which is never a bad thing


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

here here,all because he has used the word "proper".i dont think there was any meaning in it.c,mon guys cut him some slack


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> i think this whole thread has got rather out of hand to be honest, give the guy a break, he was only suggesting something new which is never a bad thing


OK its new BUT it now means we are a Scottish rep short and it looks like an open invitation to drive carelessly through the highlands not something we as a club would be involved in promoting.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

roddy never mentioned anything about driving carelessly on any roads, i think some people take the word cruise in a different way :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> roddy never mentioned anything about driving carelessly on any roads, i think some people take the word cruise in a different way :roll:


thank god for you Kammy,,, at the moment i am too bust to reply to all this nonsense, i will later however... just incase you go off linesoon,,,i sure hope,and expect , that you have a real great drive and social around england i am soooooooo envious !!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

roddy said:


> ... to all this nonsense, i will later however...


Nonsense? Ok. Really looking forward to hearing your views on this.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thought I'd put my tuppence in on this one......

I too am not sure what a 'proper meet is - surely all meets are 'proper' ? :?

I will not claim to be an expert in organising meets but some 'types' tend to be better than others.....you just have to remember that everybody likes different things - in the past I've tried to do a bit of everything.

Looking at your post, I'm guessing that you are looking at a driving 'day'. To be fair, distances are the main issues. RK07 organised a meet for the north east and if I remember correctly, there were 3 forum cars present (including Rk07's and mine!) - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=119690&hilit=cairn. The route skipped past Perth and so those not in the north east could have joined in but chose not too. Technically it was a 'driving day' for everyone involved and yet only 3 forum cars :? By your train of thought for a days driving, what was wrong with RK07's route? We had a day driving/chatting/eating/photos (all the things you say are part of a driving day but not a social gathering).

When I organise a weekend away, one of the days (usually the Saturday involves a day driving - pretty much up the route you describe) and another half-day-ish on the Sunday. Those who cant make the whole weekend are more than welcome to join in for one day or whatever they want. Just because it is a weekend meet, doesn't mean to say you have to stay all weekend.

When we went to do archery, we went down to the borders to do it.....involving a good route down and back....granted, we stopped to shoot arrows at each other on the way! :lol:

Everybody has lives outside of the forum (OMG ) and so to monopolise a whole day from families (or dragging them along) is a big ask - I've lost count of the number of posts that people have made about being able to come along and then the change their mind at the last minute or just don't turn up - believe me you take it personally. But that is just a hazard of the role. It is far more successful to only steal people away from their families for part of the day. I know some people may not have family commitments but you have to remember that the majority do.

I generally have a 2 hour drive to get to the start point of a meet and yet I try to get to as many as I can. Your suggested 'day' sounds good but I don't know if I can be gassed with ALL of it, even if I joined along the route somewhere.

Good luck with it if you decide to go for it...I just thought I share some of my (random) thoughts 

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

I agree with Hev. As we all know, it's very difficult to try to please everyone and we can all pick and choose which events we join and which we give a miss. Personally, I know that our reps Hev and Trev work very hard and I recognise that they have tried over recent years to find lots of things for us to do that suit the majority - and have been very succesful at doing it in my view.

There is nothing wrong with Roddy's suggestion, although it could perhaps have been worded a bit more diplomatically. If any member wants to "cruise" or drive all day and can find like minded souls to join him, then that's good for the club, surely? The TTOC does not tell its members what they can or can't do. It's up to the members to do what they enjoy doing and good on them whatever they do, provided that what they do is not illegal or in any way discredits the club. But, equally, it would be wrong for the tail to wag the dog and try to influence the majority. That's a recipe for disharmony in my opinion.

So, Roddy good luck with your initiatve at trying something different, although I suspect that you might struggle to attract more than a few to participate. I, for one, enjoy driving throughout Scotland but I think one of the main attractions in being a member of the TTOC is spending time socialising with like minded, nice people. You can't really do much of that if you spend all of the day in your own car.

Just my pennyworth!

8)


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

hi roddy, i also love just driving my tt, would do it 24 hrs if petrol was free. wife and i just drove to fochabers for lunch from fife.Nice to briefly meet u at knockhill.drove all round west coast in one day ,brilliant time other half slept most of the way !


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

.........NONSENSE .........
OK,, i have finally got some spare time to address some of the rediculous and proposterous comments which have been made in reference to my enquiry about a cruise in Central Scotland...
First ,i must say thanks to Kammy ( hope you enjoyed your trip abroad ), Wul and Cayman for their words of support  
Most importantly "Walls " states " it now means we are a Scottish rep short ",,, WHAT !!!! :roll: :roll: ,,, WHO,,,WHY !!!!
and as for the rediculous assertions from " SLG " "driving like aloon " etc etc etc,, 200 miles in 7 hours , an average of >30 mph,,, i am sure that i speak for most, tho perhaps not his good self, in saying that 30 mph average is easilly attainable on the A9 and the A82 without driving like a loonie !!!!. :? :? 
i should point out that having lived most of my life in the Highlands i am in no way,, and why anyone should suggest that i am is beyond me,, "encouraging "( quote "Walls ") anybody to be " driving iresponsiblly ",, i have seen over the years many groups / car clubs, whatever, on runs , from Lotus, Porsche , Alpha Romeo, Minis etc etc and have never seen any of them driving like " loonies " or " irresposibly" ,, so why has it been suggested that TT owners should behave any differently .. :? :?   i find that q proposterous ...
As i have already said ,i have no problem with the current arangments regarding meets ,etc., some people like to polish their cars, some people like to talk about their cars and some people want to drive their cars , and all sorts in between, everyone to their own, and i am certainly not trying to discredit or work against ( q "Nem " ) anybody or any thing !!!, be it current reps or trends !!!! nor trying to " wag the dog " as someone else stated ....
Anyway it seems that there is not very much interest in a full days driving type outing in this part of the Scotland,,, maybe just have to go to Italy.. i expect that will be a lot more than 200 miles a day,, !!   :lol:  8)


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, I would love to have a longer drive through Scotland, Ii think it is great to have a mix of both types of meets.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i agree jim, seriously though, come on guys take it easy... ive been on meets with hev and wallsendmag and and had a great time.

hev holds great meets and pete holds great BBq`s 

but i understand where roddy is coming from about driving meets so give him a break

he seems a nice guy that just had an idea


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> hev holds great meets and pete holds great BBq`s


Thanks Kammy - 'tis good to be appreciated ........although, why is it Pete's BBQ????!!! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > hev holds great meets and pete holds great BBq`s
> ...


Cos he does the burnt meat.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > hev holds great meets and pete holds great BBq`s
> ...


Haven't you been married long enough to know that men always do the BBQs??

:lol:


----------

